
Zoom’s Use of Facebook’s SDK in iOS Client - shadowtree
https://blog.zoom.us/wordpress/2020/03/27/zoom-use-of-facebook-sdk-in-ios-client/
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22708233](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22708233)

